# Recommendation for 3d BluRay player under $300



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Ok, so I am thinking about making the move to 3D ... what would one get as a 1080p 3d BluRay player on a $250-$300 budget? I still have to get a 3D capable TV and so recommendations on that would also be appreciated (50" is good and budget is $1200 or so).


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Panasonic TC-P55ST50 would be my choice for a TV. I utterly adore my 60GT50 and the ST50 is quite similar and the ST has won myriad awards and is considered the best TV for the money by a long shot. I would also recommend a Panasonic BDP. Anything from the DBP-BDP220 on up would be fine. If you do not have an HDMI 1.4 AVR, you will want a Panasonic BDP with Dual HDMI Outputs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As far as a BluRay player is concerned Panasonic gets my vote. Oppo is also another great choice but its also above your budget.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a Panasonic DMP-BDP210 and have been pretty well impressed with it. I have no desire for 3D and have not used it as such but still recommend it.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

If you enjoy playing video games or have kids that do the PS3 is a very capable player. Sony is very good about regular updates and it also plays 3D. I own the slim version and my only complaint would be the load times. If I had it to do over again I would have sprung for the Oppo but chose the PS3 because the kids and I like to play games on occasion.


----------



## jdent02 (Jan 13, 2012)

The DBP-BDP220 is a pretty slick player, and it can be found for around $125 if you look around. It's not too fancy and parts of it look a bit cheap, but it works where it counts.

I also second the TC-P55ST50. I picked one up a few weeks ago and have been very impressed. I'm not a Panny fanboi but they do seem to be on a winning streak lately with their HT gear.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

+1 for the PS3. But realistically, if you stay with the usual suspect, Sony, Pany, LG, Samsung, you're going to get a good player.

BD playback will be virtually identical (very good quality). Choose the features you like, internet content, disc load time, video file playback,3D etc. When looking at WiFi, be careful between WiFi ready and integrated WiFi. 

I know it's broad, but I truly think that most of the BR players in that price range offer very similar performances.

cheers


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

Big thanks to all who provided recommendations. I just pulled the trigger on a Panasonic DMP-BDT320 as Amazon had it on sale for $110 with 2-day shipping using Prime. The reviews were decent but everyone complained about the touch screen remote - I hope I can program my Harmony One and put the Pany remote away :bigsmile:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I can't imagine you'll be disappointed with your buy. They playing field for BD players has really leveled in recent years. 

Isn't Amazon Prime awesome? Took me years to pull the trigger on it, but I don't think I'd give it up...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

epereira said:


> Big thanks to all who provided recommendations. I just pulled the trigger on a Panasonic DMP-BDT320 as Amazon had it on sale for $110 with 2-day shipping using Prime.


You got a Panasonic DMP-BDT320 for $110! wow us Canadians are getting ripped off I would love to get one of those but the cheapest I see them here is $220


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

jdent02 said:


> The DBP-BDP220 is a pretty slick player, and it can be found for around $125 if you look around. It's not too fancy and parts of it look a bit cheap, but it works where it counts.
> 
> I also second the TC-P55ST50. I picked one up a few weeks ago and have been very impressed. I'm not a Panny fanboi but they do seem to be on a winning streak lately with their HT gear.


Hello,
The 60GT50 is my first ever Panasonic purchase.  While I have often recommended their BDP's, I have always owned OPPO and Pioneer BDP's and Denon and OPPO DVD Players. 

That being said, the 2012 Panasonic Plasmas are utterly amazing. I have had mine for around a month and I still am amazed at just how wonderful it looks. While we might think Panasonic is on a winning streak, they lost billions last year. The TV Division was a major part of the losses. I fear that this might be the last of the Panasonic Plasmas. Already they are making 55 inch LCD's whereas before they only made them in sizes where PDP's cannot be manufactured. And like most, Panasonic is working on OLED's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I read somewhere that Panasonic was using the Pioneer plasma technology now. I have a PIoneer Kuro and it is simply awesome. It would be too bad if Panasonic dumps their plasma units too.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would not be too concerned about Plasma going the way of the VHS. by all accounts OLED looks far better and it will likely be affordable within two or three years.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

epereira said:


> I read somewhere that Panasonic was using the Pioneer plasma technology now. I have a PIoneer Kuro and it is dimly awesome. It would be too bad if Panasonic dumps their plasma units too.


Indeed. Panasonic purchased a great number of Pioneer's PDP Patents and manufacturing capability in 2009. With product cycles being what they are, many have speculated that these Patents are just now showing up in last years xT30 and this years xT50 Series.

Which Pioneer PDP did you purchase? A 5020 or 6020 perhaps? Regardless, I am sure it is fantastic. I almost pulled the trigger on a KRP-600m, but pulled back due to the shocking number that were delivered with cracked screens. I still regret it, but I do think Panasonic has closed the gap quite a bit. I have a close friend with a PRO-141FD and even he is shocked at just how good the 60GT50 looks.
Cheers,
J


----------



## epereira (May 12, 2008)

I have a PDP-5020 - I wish I had bought one of the PRO models before they stopped making them but I am very happy with my base model. I have had it since 2008/2009 and it has not slowed down in performance and quality!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

epereira said:


> I have a PDP-5020 - I wish I had bought one of the PRO models before they stopped making them but I am very happy with my base model. I have had it since 2008/2009 and it has not slowed down in performance and quality!


Awesome TV. Only reason I guessed on of these is you stated you had a Kuro, but not an Elite Kuro. Not that there is a great deal of difference. It is stunning what NIB Kuro's are being listed for on Amazon Marketplace and Ebay. 9G's still remain the Gold Standard.


----------



## DealFinder (Aug 28, 2012)

Good choice with the Panasonic DMP-BDT320 - it has outstanding speed and quality, not to mention a great price. It's quite the deal!


----------

